# Allenatori fortunati



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

Qualè per voi l'allenatore più fortunato della storia? ( per fortunato intenfo quello che ha vinto senza alcun merito, e solo per i giocatori) 
Io dico Scolari, per carità, non mi è antipatico, ma ha vinto io mondiale col Brasile migliore dai tempi di quello di Spagna 82, e il 4 posto ai mondiali del 2006 col Portogallo ( 2º miglior risultato di sempre della storia portohese ai mondiali, ) lo deve anche quello alla grande rosa che aveva a disposizione.
Per voi chi è invece, il più fortunato?


----------



## Tic (27 Dicembre 2015)

Benitez ha una carriera basata su i 3 minuti di Istanbul, e nei 10 anni successivi avrà vinto 2-3 coppe inutili


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

il Chelsea di Di Matteo


----------



## Tic (27 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> il Chelsea di Di Matteo



Anche l'anno della EL con Benitez


----------



## S.1899 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno della EL con Benitez



ah siiiii si hai ragione me ne ricordo!!! il peggio è che Benfica aveva dominato ma Chelsea aveva segnato il gol della vittoria negli ultimi secondi


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Dicembre 2015)

Senza nessun dubbio Benitez.


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2015)

Nei tempi recenti, Benitez per distacco sopra tutti

Infatti sono contento ogni volta che gli tirano le pietre


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2015)

Benitez
Mourinho

I primi che mi vengono in mente


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2015)

Mourinho è il re della classifica, senza dubbi. I colpi di fortuna, capitare nel miglior periodo economico di tanti club. Dannato fortunato.


----------



## Serginho (28 Dicembre 2015)

Mourinho bravo ma effettivamente fortunato. Di Matteo col Chelsea, credo sia stata la Champions piu' basata sulla fortuna di tutta la storia


----------



## Gas (28 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Qualè per voi l'allenatore più fortunato della storia? ( per fortunato intenfo quello che ha vinto senza alcun merito, e solo per i giocatori)
> Io dico Scolari, per carità, non mi è antipatico, ma ha vinto io mondiale col Brasile migliore dai tempi di quello di Spagna 82, e il 4 posto ai mondiali del 2006 col Portogallo ( 2º miglior risultato di sempre della storia portohese ai mondiali, ) lo deve anche quello alla grande rosa che aveva a disposizione.
> Per voi chi è invece, il più fortunato?



A me è venuto in mente Zaccheroni. Lo scudetto che ha vinto con noi grazie ai goal di testa di Bierhoff...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Benitez ha una carriera basata su i 3 minuti di Istanbul, e nei 10 anni successivi avrà vinto 2-3 coppe inutili



Pensavo avesse una carriera basata su due campionati e una uefa vinti col Valencia..

Al di là dei tre minuti di Istanbul, è arrivato due volte in finale di Champions League in tre anni con una squadra normalissima

Gli allenatori fortunati sono altri e per primo mi viene in mente Mancini, ha vinto solo grazie a calciopoli, poi si è fatto il nome e l'ha preso il city stra-miliardario e ha vinto un campionato al 3° minuto di recupero..
Per me è un allenatore troppo quotato per quello che vale, non da mai nulla alle sue squadre che vincono solo se sono le più forti per distacco


----------



## Danielsan (28 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensavo avesse una carriera basata su due campionati e una uefa vinti col Valencia..
> 
> Al di là dei tre minuti di Istanbul, è arrivato due volte in finale di Champions League in tre anni con una squadra normalissima
> 
> ...



Sono daccordo.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensavo avesse una carriera basata su due campionati e una uefa vinti col Valencia..
> 
> Al di là dei tre minuti di Istanbul, è arrivato due volte in finale di Champions League in tre anni con una squadra normalissima
> 
> ...



d'accordissimo. considerando che mancini non sa neanche gestire bene i gruppi, infatti alla fine rompe sempre con lo spogliatoio....


----------



## The Ripper (28 Dicembre 2015)

Mourinho e Benitez non hanno rivali.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me è venuto in mente Zaccheroni. Lo scudetto che ha vinto con noi grazie ai goal di testa di Bierhoff...



Beh in effetti quello scudetto è stato molto fortunato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mourinho e Mancini non hanno rivali.



Fixed


----------



## 666psycho (28 Dicembre 2015)

Mancini, allenatore più sopravalutato della storia del calcio...


----------



## alessandro77 (28 Dicembre 2015)

mancini


----------



## alessandro77 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me è venuto in mente Zaccheroni. Lo scudetto che ha vinto con noi grazie ai goal di testa di Bierhoff...




mi sembra riduttivo ridurre quel Milan, modesto, ai soli goal di Bierhoff dai.. fummo fortunati, se mai, non tanto per i goal di bierhoff (preso per quella sua caratteristica, goal di testa, non ci vedo fortuna in questo) ma nella partita con la Sampdoria che vincemmo grazie alla rete di Ganz nel recupero e che ci permise di tenere a distanza la Lazio ad una-due giornate dal termine.. lì si avemmo fortuna


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (28 Dicembre 2015)

magomancio


----------



## The Ripper (28 Dicembre 2015)

mancini sopravvalutato, ma la carriera gli ha dato e gli ha tolto. Avrà vinto trofei nazionali, ma le figure BARBINE in Europa restano scolpite nella memoria. Quindi non direi fortunato.
Mourinho invece.... mio Dio....
Le big che si autodistruggono...
Un vulcano che esplode...
Le capacità le ha, e lo sappiamo, visto che è uno che ha raggiunto le semifinali di Champions millemila volte...però ha sempre avuto dalla sua sfide favorevoli, spesso arbitraggi, e soprattutto squadre fortissime ai suoi ordini.
Essere fortunati non significa essere scarsi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Dicembre 2015)

Restando in Italia Allegri
si può discutere se più o meno bravo,
ma in carriera ha già vinto due scudetti con due squadre differenti e disputato un finale di Champions,
traguardi solo sognati da molti allenatori a mio parere più dotati di lui, 
ha sempre avuto la fortuna di trovarsi al punto giusto nel momento giusto, 
sfruttando prima Ibra e poi il lavoro di Conte.


----------



## koti (28 Dicembre 2015)

Di Matteo, assolutamente.


----------



## juventino (28 Dicembre 2015)

Più o meno tutti quelli già citati a cui io aggiungerei assolutamente Arsene Wenger. Lo ammetto, 10 anni fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere queste cose, ma la sua carriera nell'Arsenal del dopo-Henry lo dimostra: senza Titì (e aggiungerei pure Vieira) non avrebbe mai vinto NULLA.


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Più o meno tutti quelli già citati a cui io aggiungerei assolutamente Arsene Wenger. Lo ammetto, 10 anni fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere queste cose, ma la sua carriera nell'Arsenal del dopo-Henry lo dimostra: senza Titì (e aggiungerei pure Vieira) non avrebbe mai vinto NULLA.



Wenger gode di un'ottima reputazione qua dentro...


----------



## juventino (28 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Wenger gode di un'ottima reputazione qua dentro...



Ma lo dicono i fatti, dai. Da quando Titì ha lasciato cosa ha raccolto l'Arsenal alla sua guida? Il nulla. E non si può dire che non abbia avuto i mezzi per vincere qualcosa. La realtà è che Wenger ha campato per anni sulle spalle di un fuoriclasse assoluto come Henry.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

```

```



juventino ha scritto:


> Ma lo dicono i fatti, dai. Da quando Titì ha lasciato cosa ha raccolto l'Arsenal alla sua guida? Il nulla. E non si può dire che non abbia avuto i mezzi per vincere qualcosa. La realtà è che Wenger ha campato per anni sulle spalle di un fuoriclasse assoluto come Henry.



Chi lo ha fatto diventare l'attaccante migliore al mondo fra il 2003 e il 2006( insieme a Shevchenko)dopo che lo aveva preso che faceva il terzino ?


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma lo dicono i fatti, dai. Da quando Titì ha lasciato cosa ha raccolto l'Arsenal alla sua guida? Il nulla. E non si può dire che non abbia avuto i mezzi per vincere qualcosa. La realtà è che Wenger ha campato per anni sulle spalle di un fuoriclasse assoluto come Henry.



Sì io sono d'accordo con te, la mia frase era ironica 

Basta guardare i suoi risultati in 14 anni di Arsenal, e quante volte si è mangiato il titolo. Non ha una mentalità vincente imho


----------



## juventino (28 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Chi lo ha fatto diventare l'attaccante migliore al mondo fra il 2003 e il 2006( insieme a Shevchenko)dopo che lo aveva preso che faceva il terzino ?



La storia di Henry alla Juventus è stata molto controversa e condizionata dalla nostra stagione negativa di quell'anno. Ma quando venne da noi Henry era comunque tutt'altro che l'ultimo arrivato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Dicembre 2015)

Tutti quelli che sono stati grandi giocatori, spesso partiti con squadroni solo da pilotare che già avevano un'identità.


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che sono stati grandi giocatori, spesso partiti con squadroni solo da pilotare che già avevano un'identità.



Tipo Mihajlovic


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La storia di Henry alla Juventus è stata molto controversa e condizionata dalla nostra stagione negativa di quell'anno. Ma quando venne da noi Henry era comunque tutt'altro che l'ultimo arrivato.



Giusto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tipo Mihajlovic



tipo Guardiola


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> tipo Guardiola



Tipo Luigi Enrico


----------



## Black (28 Dicembre 2015)

Di Matteo in assoluto, ha vinto una champions in maniera incredibile. Dopo di lui Benitez che ha costruito una carriera su quei 6 minuti di quella maledetta partita che non è mai esistita!


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (1 Gennaio 2016)

benitez che ancora oggi se gli chiedono "qual è stata la mossa tattica che ha permesso al liverpool di vincere a istanbul?" risponde "Boh?".

mancini, che fino a prima di calciopoli era famoso solo per la pareggite che affliggeva l'inter e per le batoste che prendeva ogni volta nei derby.

sarri, che per 2 pareggi dell'ostia contro la squadra più scarsa degli ultimi 70 anni (il milan di inzaghi) è assurto al rango di "maestro di calcio" e ora campa grazie esclusivamente ai numeri di Higuahin.

mourinho, che ha sempre avuto la squadra più forte e che nonostante questo in 3 anni al real ha vinto "solo" una misera liga e una coppa del re. Tra l'altro, l'anno dopo il barcellona eguagliò il record di punti del real.


----------

